# my manager sent this to me...



## D_Hemptress (Apr 9, 2013)

he thought id'e find it interesting.

and i did, and i figured ya'll would to...

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp


----------



## Orin (Apr 9, 2013)

I've kept them before and thought I knew a bit about them but had never heard of the 16 types of ocular color sensors vs. a human's 3.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thats really cool!!


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 9, 2013)

I want a mantis shrimp now!


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder what a mantis shrimp cocktail would taste like.


----------



## sally (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice. I wanna see all those colors too!


----------



## BugLover (Apr 9, 2013)

Woah pretty!


----------



## Collin s (Apr 9, 2013)

that thing will break your thumb lol ! it can break glass 1/4 inch thick no problem then your thumb wont be to happy.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Apr 9, 2013)

.



Collin s said:


> that thing will break your thumb lol ! it can break glass 1/4 inch thick no problem then your thumb wont be to happy.


It is funny that you say that.

I have pulled up a couple of them with a fishing line in Murrells inlet SC, but they dropped off because they don't swallow hooks.

Never thought anything of it until I grabbed one that was drug out with a net that is held by a person on each side of a canal, or river ,or whatever it is called in the inlet.

That thing left a cut and a bruise on the fleshy part of the base of my thumb, but didn't break it. It was like getting hit with a hammer.

Don't try to handle the mantis shrimp!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw some mantis shrimp yesterday with my friends while snorkeling....I told them what would happen if they tried touching...they didn't believe me so I took some shrimp that we had as bait for fishin earlier and took it back to the mantis shrimp den and let it go and all was left was a big flash of sandcloud and a shrimp leg and antennae....coolest thing ever!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 9, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> I saw some mantis shrimp yesterday with my friends while snorkeling....I told them what would happen if they tried touching...they didn't believe me so I took some shrimp that we had as bait for fishin earlier and took it back to the mantis shrimp den and let it go and all was left was a big flash of sandcloud and a shrimp leg and antennae....coolest thing ever!


that sounds awesome. im so jealous!


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Aaaaaahhhhhh!!!! Hahahahahaha!

"These are my murder sticks. There are many like it but _these_ ones are _mine._" Almost died laughing.... Can't type because I'm laughing too hard...

"Onetwothree death." This was disturbing..... :wacko: :helpsmilie: A birthday gift to your worst enemy, anyone? :shifty:


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

Video of mantis shrimp that was on the oatmeal website:

@ 2:33. Ever wondered what lives in holes? And this is why your parents tell you not to stick your little fingers in dark places... Or, in the videos case, light places, either.

I like it when it grabs the fishies and then retreats into it's underwater burrow. Deep and dark... Scary.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Apr 10, 2013)

Certain species of mantis shrimp are commonly used in asian cuisine. I remember seeing buckets full a large, green species in Hong Kong at a coastside market.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2013)

It's the Oatmeal, of course I like it haha


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 11, 2013)

I was going to buy one. here is a great site: http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/

they can't really break through glass. large ones can crack it if provoked though.


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol reminds me of a dog playing with its food!


----------



## glock34girl (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow.... This dude is a wee but crazy hand feeding his mantis shrimp since they can cause damage. It was interesting they said the force of the strike is equal to a .22 bullet! The photos are copyrighted so ill just provide a link. Pretty interesting info.

http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics/gawura_backside.htm


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 12, 2013)

glock34girl said:


> Wow.... This dude is a wee but crazy hand feeding his mantis shrimp since they can cause damage. It was interesting they said the force of the strike is equal to a .22 bullet! The photos are copyrighted so ill just provide a link. Pretty interesting info.
> 
> http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics/gawura_backside.htm


he says in the description that it is still regrowing it's raptorial appendages (hammer arms :lol: ) and can't strike. they can fall off during molts.


----------



## bobokeblaber127 (Apr 13, 2013)

That's cool!


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 14, 2013)

Some mantis have sharp spear like arms instead of a hammer one.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 14, 2013)

that pistol shrimp is dope! :gun_bandana: c'mer food!


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 14, 2013)

Is c'mer a french word?


----------



## D_Hemptress (Apr 14, 2013)

happy1892 said:


> Is c'mer a french word?


hahaha no!

c'mer, im just being silly.

*come here food! *better?


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 14, 2013)

OK.


----------

